# NEW Lighter..ST Dupont Gatsby Large Diamond Head!



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Just picked up a brand new ST Dupont from a "dupont dealer". I have been dreaming of owning one of these for some time now and finally got my hands on one. For about a month I have been really serious about buying one and for a bit I was looking for a used one or find one on the cheap. I have to say if you going to spend money on somthing like this buy new and from a authorized dealer because from my research more than half of the new duponts on ebay or sites like this are fakes and Im not talking about bad fakes im talking very good fakes with fake box and fake warranty card. I knew the only way I would ever know for sure 100% was if I purchased it through a authorized dealer so I went that route and Im glad I did not only do you have all the paperwork to back up this lighter as a authentic but you also have the factory warranty. I know many of you guys are going to say spending that much on a lighter is crazy my $2 ronson or xikar does the same job and your right but to me I rather use a dupont to light my cigars in style not to mention the hand made process and quality control that goes into making this lighter. Why spend $10 or more on a fancy stick for a hour with a $2 lighter is how I see it. I do want to add Im not going to use this lighter everyday but on those special days I do. So far I love the lighter! I opted for a soft flame vs torch because I like the old skool and I already have a xikar torch as my "out-doors" lighter. I hope you guys enjoy the pics.


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

It is a beautiful lighter but like you said yourself why spend so much money on something that a $2.00 lighter can do. 
Plus you could buy the $2.00 lighter and the money you save you could spend on a couple of boxes of your favorite stogies instead.... Maybe even three boxes:smoke2:


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Cigars don't last forever and i wanted to have something fancy...kinda like buy one lighter that will end my desire to buy any other lighter. It's just me.


----------



## Buss (Jan 3, 2013)

Great looking lighter. My $2 lighter is jealous. I've considered buying a Dupont until I think about how often I drop the lighter I have.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

That's a gorgeous lighter. I can see why you wanted one.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great purchase... I hate ronsons and their poor lid design and cheap feel.. Although they are reliable..

You are going to love it and use it more often than not... When I got my maxijet it quickly became my favorite lighter.. From the quality, feel, reliability and sexiness.. Duponts have it all!


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

I hear your concerns over websites such as eBay. Counterfeit merchandise is very prevalent and it is becoming incredibly difficult to distinguish between authentic and knock-off products. It's one of the major reasons I don't do business on eBay any longer. I have to be very confident before I proceed. Recently I saw a Dunhill lighter I considered bidding on, but the further I researched, the more I became convinced it sounded "too good to be true" -- Which is a clear indicator that it is.

It's a very beautiful lighter! If the S.T. Dupont lighters are as nice as they are purported to be, you should have it for a very long time, and it should serve as a very nice heirloom for your kids as well! Watches, rings, and necklaces are always passed down from family member to family member, and I personally know of a number of people who had lighters passed down generation to generation as well.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

Very nice! I'm in the market for an S.T. Dupont myself.


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

Benthe8track said:


> Very nice! I'm in the market for an S.T. Dupont myself.


I'm in the market for an 'im double corona' but finding one in Ontario has been next to impossible. Dupont lighters on the other hand, aren't as difficult to find.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

grey-feather said:


> I'm in the market for an 'im double corona' but finding one in Ontario has been next to impossible. Dupont lighters on the other hand, aren't as difficult to find.


You'll probably need to order one. Looks like amazon has some and there are a few on ebay.


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm going to keep my eyes open. Perhaps one day I might stumble upon one. I'm hesitant to purchase from eBay since I had a bad experience. Fortunately I'm not in any rush to buy one.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice lighter!.............I didn't know thay they were so heavily bootlegged until I went on ebay!...........


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous lighter Richard... A true hierloom piece that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

if you got about 20 min these videos will give you a idea what goes into the process of making a dupont. Interesting watch!

part 1


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

part 2 (please check out part one first below)


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm quite impressed. Reminds me of the videos that show how Rolex watches are made. Viewing this gives me a much greater appreciation of the brand and WHY they are priced the way they are..........................Thanks for posting and DONT let that puppy get away from you!!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow that's beautiful! Does the company you purchased from have a website??


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Lightersusa.com they have the best prices and they are a authorized dealer. I double checked with st dupont.


----------



## breitling (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful Gatsby! I have a Gatsby as well, gotta love the ping... that alone was worth the price of admission for me. Something about cutting a stick with a nice cutter and lighting it with a DuPont just makes the experience a little bit sweeter.


----------

